# Happy Birthday Mudbug!



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hope you are having a good one!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 17, 2012)

Have a great birthday Mudbag


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday 'Bug!  Have the best day ever!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mudbug!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Bierthday Bug. We miss you. Hope your day is special.
kades


----------



## Alix (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday lady! Hope you have a wonderful year!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2012)

Alix said:


> Happy Birthday lady! Hope you have a wonderful year!



I thought you were on a plane to somewhere...


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 17, 2012)

Many happy returns of the day Mudbug! Enjoy!


----------



## vitauta (Nov 17, 2012)

happy birthday, mudbug!  hope your day is a magical one populated with everybody and everything in the world that you love the best....

where have you been?  or do we only get to see you when you're ditching work?


----------



## chopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday.


----------

